# Witte Screwdrivers



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stan Mason said:


> Ok i bought these witte drivers which are now owend by knipex and wonder what you guys think of them i like them but it feels weird


I own some Wiha screwdrivers and I have to say they dont fit in a lot of screw heads. I would like to know if these have the same issue.

~Matt


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

well they fit but i also have the whia 3k series and the felo but whia is still my fav but the handel on the witte takes getting use to


----------

